# Aristo track gaps?



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi train lovers, I figured this was a well asked question because how can you live with it, and i tried searching but since the site was updated i dont get good results in the search like i did before the swap.  Ive been lurking for about a month by the way and finally was able to register, no new members there for a while.  Anyway i want to say ive never been to a forum with such friendly and helpful people before. Im used to batteling the flames elswhere(not RR type sites). This is my first time really posting here and am anxious to get started laying track and playin with trains.

My question finally is about Aristo track. i recently bought some curved track, Aristo,8' and 10', and am using it with my USA trains straights. Whats the deal with the gaps in the ties where the Aristo track meet? Its USA style track both the USA and Aristo. the USA trains track meets nicely and you dont see any thing that stands out but they are just straight sections, i havnet seen curved USA track yet.  IS there anything to do about the gaps, it looks TERRIBLE.  Im very maticulous about realism...well to an extent. My first layout is around the living room so the biege carpet doesnt hide the gaps well and im not into pouring gravel around the living room either.  I came across the Aristo in sort of a bargain so thats why i bought it but i dont think id use it again..the USA track is very nice when compairing the 2...just my thoughts.
thanks/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Cheapy,

Most of us using Aristo track have it out in the garden. Once ballasted you really do not notice the gaps. You can cut the webbing between the ties on the bottom side (a sharp utility knife will do the job) and space the ties a bit to adjust the spacing. I have never seen USA track in person so I did not know it was that different.

-Brian


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

the straight section is USA and actually has a joint which is hard to see but then the curves are pretty obvious.  And i didnt mean to bash Aristo stuff or anyone who uses it. 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2097/2184798636_b5b3624c5a.jpg?v=0
_Image changed to link - exceeds 640 max. pixel limit - mod._

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2277/2184012293_ecd1414b8d.jpg?v=0


----------



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a box of ties used for flex rail to use under the gaps. I could sell you some if you want, they didn't cost much.

Jim
[email protected]


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

I cant believe thats the route you have to take using the aristo.  I understand its meant to be buried in ballast but Aristo should throw 2 extra loose ties in the boxes for that at least if its not going to be similar to the USA track.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

Ill shoot you an email about those ties. thanks


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Most of the noticable difference has to do with the difference in the tie spacing to start with. The USA track is equivilent to the Aristo "Euro" track with larger ties spaced farther apart. The Aristo "US" Style features smaller ties that are closer together. At the track joints ties cannot easily be placed under the joiners so there is a gap. With smaller tighter spaced ties the difference becomes that much more noticable. I believe that curves also add to the problem. 

Like Brian said, once you have it outside and ballasted the gaps are not too noticable, but the "US" style track definitely looks better out there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You'll notice uneven spacing and gaps in long Aristo straights... no ballasting on the carpet? Where's your sense of adventure? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## wmumpower (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo's USA track has ties that are spaced at 14 per foot.  Because of the small spacing and the fact that a tie can't be placed under the joiners (for manufacturing purposes) there is left a gap.  As has been said before, once ballasted it isn't so noticeable.  But if you object, then the solution is to make some extra ties and slip them under the joiners and fasten them down.  Or...you can to go all Euro style ties and there is no noticeable gap.  These ties are larger and farther apart.  LGB and Aristo's are 11 per foot and USA Trains ties are 10 per foot.  If you are real picky about your track, then I would suggest going to Llagas Creek or Sunset Vally code 250 track.  They look the best.  In my opinion, if you want off the shelf track and are satisfied with brass, I like the profile of USAT track the best.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cheapy 38-2 on 01/10/2008 8:33 PM
Hi train lovers . . .Ive been lurking for about a month by the way and finally was able to register, no new members there for a while.  Anyway i want to say ive never been to a forum with such friendly and helpful people before. Im used to batteling the flames elswhere(not RR type sites). This is my first time really posting here and am anxious to get started laying track and playin with trains.

Welcome to the group.

My regards,
--Ron in (where the h*** is) Copper Center, Alaska


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, if you want to see what the different tie types look like ballasted come on over. I have about every type of track laid, Aristo Euro & US and USA. Once it is all ballasted it really is hard to tell the difference and notice those gaps. I'm about an hour and a half Northeast of you in Conneaut. Drop me a line. 
Terry


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help and information everyone. i guess i should have really looked into the usa and euro styles before purchasing. 

paintjockey message sent 

thanks Blackburn, glad to be here.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hardly noticable with the AristoCraft European ties.  However, it should be noted that AristoCraft rail joiners come in two lengths..., short and long.  The short joiners let you get the ties closer together.  In areas that were wider (if it bothered me), I simply take an extra tie, cut off the "fish plates" and slip it under the joiner where it settles in the ballast.


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

great info, and great picture too. thanks


----------

